# How long can you stay in Philippines?



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi my friends,

I know this question has probably been asked before.

I am hoping to move to Phils to live with my Filipina girlfriend on a permanent basis. I know her 3 years and am mad about her and visa versa. But it's heartbreaking on both of us leaving each other every time I visit. I live alone here in Ireland and am on a pension. I want to leave here and move to Phils which has many attractions besides my g/f. 

I see there is a new rule re 30 days visa.

I understand you can get a 59 day visa as well or 

After the 59 day visa expires, then what happens?

Can you keep renewing your visa indefinitely assuming you have papers duly authorised by a Filipino Consulate to show your have permanent pension income, show a decent bank balance, have a rented accomodation, are in a relationship with a Filipina girl etc...

I was looking at the SRRV resident visa option but that ties up $10,000 with the Philippine Retirement Agency. 

Appreciate any information. 

Pat


----------



## Shanghai88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi my friends,
> 
> I know this question has probably been asked before.
> 
> ...


I understand there is a 6 month tourist visa commencing in August.
Myself I have now got the SRR visa after having moved here in January.
My pension from Australia is enough to live comfortably on here in PI and I am living in an expensive city by PI standards.

You can renew your 59 day visa a few times i think. However the only permanent way is the SRR.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are not married to a pinay or have a SRRV resident visa you can stay in the Philippines 2 years. This requires getting visa extension (many use travel agents for this service). After two years you are required to leave the country for one calendar day. One can take a late flight to Hong Kong and fly back to the Philippines never leaving the airport in Hong Kong (or where ever there is a cheap ticket). With the SRRV and 13a (married) you are a permanent and do not have to leave. There will be yearly registration and a small fee involved. The amount of the SSRV bank account amount depends on your age and income.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Making The Move*



Bikerpat said:


> Hi my friends,
> 
> I know this question has probably been asked before.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat and congratulations ,

Your visitors visa can be renewed every two months for up to two years. At that point you must leave the country. Even a fast (low cost) flight up to Hong Kong satisfies the law. Come back next day and start the procedure over again. Eventually, if ya decide to get married, you can apply for and get permanent residency. That costs a little bit to get but then your annual fee to stay here is under $10.00us dollars. Makes good sense doing it that way "IF" marriage is in the cards for you...


Gene


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Pat and congratulations ,
> 
> Your visitors visa can be renewed every two months for up to two years. At that point you must leave the country. Even a fast (low cost) flight up to Hong Kong satisfies the law. Come back next day and start the procedure over again. Eventually, if ya decide to get married, you can apply for and get permanent residency. That costs a little bit to get but then your annual fee to stay here is under $10.00us dollars. Makes good sense doing it that way "IF" marriage is in the cards for you...
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody.

Can I apply for retirement SRRV visa without getting married if I fulfill the requirements?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Shanghai88 said:


> I understand there is a 6 month tourist visa commencing in August.
> Myself I have now got the SRR visa after having moved here in January.
> My pension from Australia is enough to live comfortably on here in PI and I am living in an expensive city by PI standards.
> 
> You can renew your 59 day visa a few times i think. However the only permanent way is the SRR.


Thanks for that. 

Did you have to tie up money with Philippine Retirement Agency or is there another route to the SRR? 

I have another thread opened re health insurance. Do you have any idea re that. If so could you post in that other thread. 

As you are already there you may information that is useful.

regards

Pat


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Bikerpat said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> Can I apply for retirement SRRV visa without getting married if I fulfill the requirements?


Simple answer is YES! A SSRV does not require marriage to a Philippine citizen. If married one should get a 13a instead since it does not require a SSRV bank account.


----------



## Shanghai88 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Did you have to tie up money with Philippine Retirement Agency or is there another route to the SRR?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have had to deposit USD 10000. This can be used to purchase a condo or can be left in the bank.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I returned to the Philippines, after being away from my Filipina wife for 14 months, we went through the immigration process to try to get her to the USA. Failing this, I decided to live in the Philippines with my wife. As I was on S.S.R.D.I., and not on Full Social Security, rather than going for the S.R.R.V. method, my wife petitioned me for Permanent Residency. It took a 1 Year Probation and cost about 12,000 pesos. After being approved for ACR status, all that is needed is for me to check in at the US Embassy periodically, and the cost to renew my ACR status is very low. One of the things that a retired individual from the US has to understand is that Medicare Benefits from the Social Security Administration are NOT accepted in the Philippines. If you are married to a Filipina, the best thing you can do is for her to be established with the highest level of coverage with PhilHealth, 3,200 pesos per quarter, and pay 1 year in advance. This covers about 80$ of any hospital service or stay. Since I bring in about 39,000 pesos in Social Security benefits each month, which is guaranteed, my wife and I can afford to live on this amount. If I don't get sick, we have funds at the end of the month.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*80%?*



JimnNila143 said:


> This covers about 80$ of any hospital service or stay.


Did you mean to say 80%?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Did you mean to say 80%?


Don't see him online at the moment so will jump in for fun. I too am on my wife's Philhealth insurance. It works well except one must be in the hospital for at least 24 hours for it to be usable and cover anything. Also, unless you know the workers in your hospitals belling office, they will surly want at least a P10,000 cash down payment when you are admitted and expect cash for the remainder when discharged. You then need to be reimbursed for the amount they cover. Luckily, we do know the people in the admitting office and a down payment is waived. And if the total bill ends up being at or under P10,000 they somehow get Philhealth to pay the total. Not bad.


Gene


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Bem&Din said:


> Hello Bikerpat, I am an accredited Philippine Retirement Authority marketer and is based in Cebu City, we do SRRV ( Special Resident Retiree Visa ) servicing and is the only office for the Visayas Region.
> 
> If you are retiring here or somewhere in the visayas, we can assist you.


Please snd me on your email address in PM and I will talk to you then.

Thank you

Pat


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Please snd me on your email address in PM and I will talk to you then.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Pat


I spoke to a guy in Boracay who is also a marketer re SRRV. Include in your email accomodation prices (rental), places that are safe to live in, general costs, etc... because I have been to Cebu but my dream in living in Cebu is to be near the seafront where I can relax and do my training etc....


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Bem&Din said:


> Hello Bikerpat, I am an accredited Philippine Retirement Authority marketer and is based in Cebu City, we do SRRV ( Special Resident Retiree Visa ) servicing and is the only office for the Visayas Region.
> 
> If you are retiring here or somewhere in the visayas, we can assist you.


May I ask where you're from, you living in Cebu I assume, you married to Filipina? Please send some background information in your private message. 

Thank you again.

I am going to Manila tomorrow to see my g/f and to celebrate my birthday on 9Aug. But she is working so I an not leaving Manila on this trip. 

Look forward to hearing from you.

Sene me that private message and don't worry if I don't respond immediately as I may be busy in Manila.

Kind regards

Pat


----------

